# Contact Lens Cleaning?



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

I wear Gas Permeable Contact Lenses. I've been wondering if there may be alternatives to store bought cleaning solution and wetting solution. I was thinking I might be able to use GSE to clean & disinfect them. I would rinse it off before putting the contact in my eye. What would be a good substitute for the wetting solution?


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Are you opposed to the cost of contact solution or the contents?


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

The contents.


----------



## All country (Dec 23, 2003)

I also wear gas permable lenses. The pair I am currently wearing are at least 15 years old. My vision hasn't changed in the last 30 years, so contacts pretty much last me until I lose one.

I store them dry and have never had a problem with that. I use tap water to rinse/wet them.

For cleaning I was never satisfied with those expensive cleaners.
Some will tell you that this is a no-no, but I have been doing this for over 10 years now and it works great. It was originally told to me by an eye doctor. 

Take a little bit of baking soda and water to make a thin paste. Rub this gently on your lens then rise thoroughly with water. I have a small screen that fits over my drain to prevent me from accidentally losing a contact down the drain. I clean them this was once or twice a month. It works much better than any of the expensive enzyme cleaners I bought in the past.

Contact care cost me next to nothing and I never have problems with cloudy lenses.


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow, another gas permeable wearer! 

I didn't think of baking soda to clean them. I have started using GSE. It seems to be working fine. I still have some wetting drops. I'm using it until I can come up with a substitute. I may go to just water, though I have had to do that in a pinch & it just doesn't cushion enough.

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I wear gas perms, too.

What is GSE?


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

Chixarecute said:


> I wear gas perms, too.
> 
> What is GSE?


Another! 

GSE is Grape Fruit Seed Extract. It comes in liquid & tablet form. It's used for a wide array of things. A veggie & fruit wash, disinfecting, cleaning. It can be used internally & externally. Last summer I successfully treated a fungus on my back with it.


----------

